
VirtualMIDISynth - rocky1138
http://coolsoft.altervista.org/en/virtualmidisynth
======
PascLeRasc
A really good version of this for Mac is:
[http://notahat.com/simplesynth/](http://notahat.com/simplesynth/)

And if anyone's interested in diving into MIDI, I took this class at CMU and
it was incredible, all the slides and material are available online here:
[https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~music/cmsip/resources.html](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~music/cmsip/resources.html)

~~~
gww
That course is exactly what I have been looking for. It's too bad they don't
have video lectures available.

~~~
PascLeRasc
They definitely filmed at least some of the lectures, and they’re worth
watching since the prof is fantastic (he made Audacity). Unfortunately I don’t
have my CMU email anymore so I don’t think I can access them.

------
trasz
On a Mac it’s probably easier to just use GarageBand. Same for iPhones.

~~~
capableweb
Isn't GarageBand a sort of DAW for creating music? That would be way overkill
to just be able to play a .midi file, no? Also, I'm sure if you just want to
remap some midi devices, you would prefer a 1.2 MB tool that does that, rather
than an entire creation suite of tools... Unless you have a need for the rest
of it!

~~~
lostgame
Yes, but GarageBand actually has a host of synth sounds that don’t sound like
hot garbage - (in fact, they’re bloody impressive) - I think this was a bit of
the author’s point.

Another point, however, is the software synth’s filesize - and indeed,
GarageBand or Logic’s full instrument library can range from 5-90GB.

(Yes, you read that range right - depending on your choice of installation
optionals, including loops and the recently-included ‘Alchemy’ library, you
could be looking at 80GB).

~~~
redis_mlc
The backing track to one of Lady Gaga's hits was a sample track from
Garageband.

There's a video of her sitting on the floor in a million-dollar studio - using
just Garageband on her Mac.

~~~
lostgame
I did the same thing on my upcoming mixtape, except I'm using Logic.
¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

They're royalty-free for a reason.

